# The curated video service from TiVo's founders, Qplay, is shutting down



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*The curated video service from TiVo's founders, Qplay, is shutting down*

(web.qplay.co) - "It is with heavy hearts that we announce Qplay will be closing. Our last day of service is next Friday, July 25, 2014.

If you purchased a TV Adapter from us and would like a refund, we will give you your money back (learn how to request a refund). Refund requests will be accepted until next Friday July 25, 2014 at 5 PM Pacific. All TV Adapters will stop functioning when the service shuts down, so please responsibly recycle your TV Adapter. Click here to find a local electronics recycling location. If you have any questions send us an email to [email protected]"

Full Story Here


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow, that didn't take long. I think it was doomed from it's inception


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I hadn't heard of this service until now. Doesn't seem like a bad idea. I would think that with the Chromecast ability, it would have been more popular. I probably would have used this when at work. My co-workers and I usually have Pandora or YouTube videos playing on a TV in the background (via Chromecast) while at work.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I have never heard of it.


----------

